

Rust for C++ programmers – part 7: data types - AndrewDucker
http://featherweightmusings.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/rust-for-c-programmers-part-7-data-types.html?m=1

======
maxerickson
Discussion currently on front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7791900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7791900)

